# Q&A: Zach LaVine On Dunking, Kevin Love, Draft Night, And More



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Dime: *You’re a Washington native. Were you a Sonics fan as a kid?
> Zach LaVine: I was. I was a little bit of a Seattle fan, but growing up I was always a Kobe Bryant fan. He was my favorite player.
> 
> *Dime:* This is your first time playing at the Seattle Pro-Am. What was the experience like?
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2014/07/dime-qa-...evin-love-controversial-draft-night-reaction/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is probably one of the more interesting parts of the interview:



> *Dime: *Speaking of Minnesota, a lot was made about your reaction on draft night when the Timberwolves selected you. Was that a misunderstanding? Were you disappointed, or were you just emotional?
> ZL: I feel like people understand where I was coming from now, but you know, I worked so hard to get to that moment. I was in shock. You know, I might have said “F— me,” but man, I was just in disbelief. That’s what I tried to tell people. Why would I be disappointed? My dream just came true. I’m about to be in the NBA. So no, I wasn’t disappointed at all. I’m sorry if that was the first impression, but people who know me know that I was completely in shock. I thought I was gonna start to cry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> This is probably one of the more interesting parts of the interview:


I think he pretty clearly was upset with being drafted by the Wolves, but in his defense he hasn't said anything since and seems to have got over it.


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

where was he projected at or wanted to go?


----------

